# [gelöst] Emerge Blockers: Bitte helft mir!

## Karsten1973

Ich hatte meinen Desktop-Computer fast ein halbes Jahr vom Netz. Ein emerge -uNDav world führt zu zahlreichen Blocks.

Ich habe zunächst gedacht, dass ich einige Packete ja einfach emergen könnte, um die Liste einzugrenzen, bei denen es hakt... aber das war ein Fehler. xorg bricht nach dem Login ab. 

Die Blocker

```

Total: 190 packages (160 upgrades, 8 downgrades, 12 new, 2 in new slots, 8 reinstalls, 2 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 284,831 kB

Conflict: 7 blocks[31;01m (3 unsatisfied)[39;49;00m

Portage tree and overlays:

 [36m[0][39;49;00m /usr/portage

 [36m[?][39;49;00m indicates that the source repository could not be determined

[31;01m * [39;49;00mError: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

[31;01m * [39;49;00minstalled at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXxf86dga required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-apps/xf86dga-1.0.2', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-proto/xineramaproto required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/systemsettings-4.3.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.4', 'merge')

    x11-proto/xineramaproto required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.17', 'merge')

    (and 9 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdialog-4.3.4', 'merge')

    x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.17', 'merge')

    x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.3.4', 'merge')

    (and 85 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXinerama required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/systemsettings-4.3.4', 'merge')

    x11-libs/libXinerama required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.17', 'merge')

    x11-libs/libXinerama required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ksplash-4.3.4', 'merge')

    (and 12 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kcmshell-4.3.4', 'merge')

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.10.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm required by ('installed', '/', 'net-p2p/ktorrent-3.2.3-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 98 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.99.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.4', 'merge')

```

Bitte bitte helft mir. Das System läuft schon seit Jahren, bisher hab ich es immer selbst hingekriegt. Aber hier hänge ich fest!

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hatte meinen Desktop-Computer fast ein halbes Jahr vom Netz.

 

dann hast du vermutlich auch noch nicht das libxcb-1.4-upgrade durch ?

siehe hierzu:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

Aktualisiere doch ansonsten erst mal das Grundsystem, zb via "emerge -avuDN system"

und bring das in Ordnung.

Ansonsten poste doch bitte auch deinen eingegebenen Befehl der ausgaben mit..

----------

## Karsten1973

Ich hab einfach mal 

```
emerge -uNDav system
```

probiert:

 *Quote:*   

> sys-libs/timezone-data-2009u 369 kB
> 
> sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10
> 
> x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

Na das schaut doch erst mal etwas übersichtlicher aus...  :Wink: 

Zu 

```
sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r11

("<sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r11" is blocking sys-apps/openrc-0.4.3-r3) 
```

 Wenn du baselayout-2 mit OpenRC nutzen möchtest, dann wirst du wohl noch "sys-apps/sysvinit" aus dem Testing Zweig demaskieren müssen.

Wenn du auf OpenRC wechselst beachte bitte unbedingt den Migration Leitfaden   :Exclamation: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/openrc-migration.xml

Zu 

```
("<x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3)
```

Beachte Version "xf86vidmodeproto-2.3" ist aus dem Testing Zweig

wenn du da ansonsten ein Stable System hast solltest du mit Xorg und deren Abhängigkeiten auch im Stable Zweig bleiben, eine Mischung wird hier zu zahlreichen Blocks führen.

Vermutlich hast du da einzelne Pakete demaskiert (zb xf86vidmodeproto-2.3) , nimm die aus der package.keywords raus, dann sollte es problemlos klappen.

(vergiss aber nicht das libxcb-1.4-upgrade ! )

----------

## Karsten1973

Danke für die Hilfe. libxcb war bei mir kein Problem, da war alles okay. Ich hab den Leitfaden abgeklappert, dennoch alles gut.

Mit der Freigabe von sysvinit hab ich einen Block weg. Jetzt geh ich mal alles was nach xorg aussieht in meiner package.keywords kommentieren und melde mich dann wieder!

----------

## Karsten1973

So, durch das auskommentieren von allem, was wie Xorg aussieht, hab ich die Blocker in system weg. Das Hauptproblem war wohl, dass ich - weil ich mittelfristig wieder stable werden will - in meiner package.keywords <=konkretes Packet nutze. Und hier war ein aktuelleres, instabiles sysvinit von nöten.

Wenn system kompiliert hat, gucke ich mir mal world an... und melde mich.

----------

## Karsten1973

Zu meiner Verblüfffung ist ein revdep-rebuild durchgelaufen. Er will 54 Einträge neu kompilieren. Davon erhoffe ich mir natürlich eine Menge. Noch startet X nicht... 

Ich meld mich dann morgen zurück. Bis dahin vielen Dank an alle, die geholfen haben!

----------

## Karsten1973

Letzter Post für heute - die Blocks aus emerge -uNDav world, jetzt wo system schon läuft, X aber noch nicht:

 *Quote:*   

> !! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled
> 
> !!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:
> 
> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs:0
> ...

 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Karsten1973,

also bei diesen Paketen app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20081109 kommst du ganz leicht weiter, indem du deine installierten Pakete entfernst und in der aktuellen Version mit emerge installierst.

Also einfach

emerge -C emul-linux-x86-baselibs emul-linux-x86-xlibs emul-linux-x86-sdl emul-linux-x86-gtklibs emul-linux-x86-medialibs

... aber hier solltest du auch auch noch die anderen 9 oder 6 Pakete entfernen und neu installieren. Sofern es sich dabei um diese emul-linux-x86.. handelt.

Naja und mit Samba musste einfach mal schauen was du da machst, vermute aber das das auch einfach updaten kannst indem du die alte Version vorher entfernst.

Hast du das X-Update noch mitgemacht, wo die xorg.conf Konfigurations-Datei "verschwindet"*? Wenn nicht solltest dir vorher einprägen wie eine Englische Tastatur aussieht (für den Notfall) und unbedingt einen Blick in die Dokumentation werfen, als auch hier im Forum zu dem Thema den ein oder anderen Thread lesen. Weil man für das Keyboard+Maus eine hal-policy-Datei anlegen sollte (sonnst bekommt man ein Amerikanisches Tastatur-Layout). Ausserdem muss man die Treiber dafür emergen.. und darauf achten das sie bei einem neubau/Versionssprung vom X-Server auch neu compiliert werden, weil dieser sonst Probleme hat die Module zu laden, und wenn das nicht geht kann es passieren das Gentoo + X zwar starten, aber man weder Tastaur noch Maus benutzen kann!

xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml

```
$ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<device>

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbDriver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbProtocol" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">de</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbRules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.xkbOptions" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>

   </match>

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.Protocol" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.CorePointer">true</merge>

   </match>

 </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Als Beispiel zu meiner Konfiguration, hier den entsprechende Treiber:

```

eix evdev

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

     Available versions:  2.1.3 ~2.2.2 2.2.5 2.3.1 ~2.3.2 {debug hal}

     Installed versions:  2.3.1(17:23:02 16.01.2010)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Generic Linux input driver

```

Grüße

Chris

*wenn man Hal benutzt.

----------

## slick

Kann nur empfehlen: Nach größeren Updates vorsichtshalber abschliessend immer ein revdep-rebuild aus app-portage/gentoolkit ausführen.

----------

## Max Steel

Und bei xorg würde ich trotz allem hal-geraffel dafür plädieren die xorg.conf zu behalten und nur die Maus/Tastatur Configuration über hal laufen zu lassen (also das Server-Layout sowie die Eingabegeräte-configuration auskommentieren) und die Treibercofiugration für Grafik in der xorg.conf stehen nzu lassen.

funktioniert zuhause hervorragend.

Ich widme mich wieder meiner Arbeit ^^

----------

## Karsten1973

Meine Herren,

danke erstmal. Ich hab die 54 Pakete, die revdep kompilieren wollte, heute mal gestartet. ist natürlich abgebrochen, ich versuche jetzt erstmal den Rest hinzubekommen.

Vorab eine Frage:

```
startx 
```

erzeugt bei mir als Fehler, dass die Module "freetype, dri und dri2" nicht geladen werden können. 

Was muss ich da tun?

----------

## Max Steel

Die gleichen Fehlermeldungen bekomm ich auch...

dri sowie dri2 werden vom Grafiktreiber mitgeliefert wenn man den nvidia bzw. ati Treiber aus den zugehörigen Paketen nutzt. (nvidia-drivers aka ati-drivers)

freetype gibt es wohl einfach nicht mehr, keine Ahnung, bei mir kommt da der gleiche Fehler.

----------

## Karsten1973

läuft X denn bei dir?

----------

## Max Steel

Jupp.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf --> http://nopaste.info/55c6e35d41.html

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi --> http://nopaste.info/ef85822077.html

Hoffe dir hilfts ^^

Achja hab ne NVidia GraKa, falls es dich interessiert.

Aber das gleiche Schema kannst du auch mit allen anderen GraKas nutzen.

Aber man kann davon ausgehen das X die GraKa-Einstellungen für andere KArten als ATI/Nvidia selbst passend findet, bzw für alle Open-Source X11-GraKa-Treiber

----------

## Josef.95

Karsten, vergiss doch erst mal das X "Problem"

Ich würde erst mal versuchen das komplette world Update und ein sauberes "revdep-rebuild" durchzubringen...

Evtl. wäre für weitere Hilfe auch deine "emerge --info" Ausgabe hilfreich.

----------

## Karsten1973

@Josef.95: Weißt du wie lästig das ist, ohne X googlen zu müssen? Das war mich echt wichtig.

Zwischenstand:

Ich hab ein xfce zu laufen bekommen, kde noch nicht. 

Weder revdep noch emerge -uNDav world laufen durch, ich habe noch blocker... unter anderem kde-libs. 

Aber ich taste mich jetzt langsam an die Sache ran, habe schon so 30-40 Paket kompliliert bekommen. Mal sehen, wo ich hängen bleibe.

Bis dahin erstmal vielen Dank!

----------

## Karsten1973

beim revdeppen:

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-4.3.4/work/ksysguard-4.3.4/ksysguard/gui/Wor
> 
> kspace.cc:151: Warnung: unbenutzter Parameter »index«
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-4.3.4/work/ksysguard-4.3.4/ksysguard/gui/Wor
> ...

 

----------

## Karsten1973

So, jetzt hänge ich wieder fest. Revdep will - egal wie ich es drehe - kdelibs rekomplilieren. Es bricht mit der folgenden Meldung ab:

 *Quote:*   

> [ 78%] Building CXX object plasma/CMakeFiles/plasma.dir/widgets/webview.o
> 
> [ 78%] Building CXX object plasma/CMakeFiles/plasma.dir/glapplet.o
> 
> [ 78%] Built target file-handbook
> ...

 

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Zwischenstand:
> 
> Ich hab ein xfce zu laufen bekommen, kde noch nicht.
> 
> Weder revdep noch emerge -uNDav world laufen durch, ich habe noch blocker... unter anderem kde-libs.

 Na dann sollte X doch laufen, sonnst würde xfce4 ja nicht funken.

Ich würde da zuerst mal die Blocks beseitigen,

bei den "app-emulation/*" Paketen kann ich aber kaum weiterhelfen, habe ich noch nie genutzt.

----------

## Karsten1973

Ja, X läuft, wie du schon ganz richtig bemerktest, kde4 aber noch nicht. Mit xfce hab ich immerhin eine grafische Oberfläche. Jetzt läuft auch firefox wieder... ein echter Fortschritt. 

Blocker scheine ich nicht mehr zu haben. Jetzt kämpfe ich nur noch mit nicht komplilierbaren Paketen. 

Dazu gehören kdelibs und ksysguard (jeweils 4.3.4).

Sagen irgendjemand die Fehlermeldungen was sinnvolles?

----------

## Finswimmer

Welche QT Version hast du?

x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1 brauchst du, um den vorletzten Fehler zu beheben.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm, kannst du uns mal die komplette build.log gnopasten? soll heißen:

cat /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.4/temp/build.log | gnopaster

(Von allen Paketen wo du akut Fehler findest.

(Gibt auch andere nopaste Dienste.)

wie sieht deine aktuelle make.conf aus?

cat /etc/make.conf | gnopaster

Mit qt-4.6 läufts auch.

----------

## Karsten1973

Nach etwas gezielten hinzufügen von Paketen hat sich die Fehlermeldung von kdelibs geändert:

 *Quote:*   

> [ 77%] Building CXX object plasma/CMakeFiles/plasma.dir/widgets/webview.o
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.4/work/kdelibs-4.3.4/kate/tests/completiontest.cpp: In member function »void CompletionTest::testAbortImmideatelyAfterStart()«:
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.4/work/kdelibs-4.3.4/kate/tests/completiontest.cpp:447: Warnung: Variable »model« wird nicht verwendet
> ...

 

----------

## Karsten1973

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Welche QT Version hast du?
> 
> x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1 brauchst du, um den vorletzten Fehler zu beheben.
> 
> Tobi

 

Danke - hab ich!

----------

## Josef.95

```
[ 78%] Building CXX object plasma/CMakeFiles/plasma.dir/widgets/webview.o

[ 78%] Building CXX object plasma/CMakeFiles/plasma.dir/glapplet.o

[ 78%] Built target file-handbook

make[2]: *** Keine Regel vorhanden, um das Target »/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so«,

benötigt von »lib/libplasma.so.3.0.0«, zu erstellen. Schluss.

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

[ 78%] Building CXX object plasma/CMakeFiles/plasma.dir/widgets/videowidget.o

Scanning dependencies of target help-handbook

[ 78%] Generating index.cache.bz2

make[1]: *** [plasma/CMakeFiles/plasma.dir/all] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

[ 78%] Built target ftp-handbook

[ 78%] Built target help-handbook

make: *** [all] Fehler 2
```

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

> Sagen irgendjemand die Fehlermeldungen was sinnvolles?

 Nicht wirklich, bin da aber auch kein Fachmann...

Würde kdelibs mit USE="-handbook" durchgehen?

```
$ equery b libQtOpenGL.so                                  

 * Searching for libQtOpenGL.so ...                                           

x11-libs/qt-opengl
```

 (gekürzt)

Evtl. liegt es aber auch an Qt ?!

Sind die Qt libs alle sauber gebaut worden?

ist natürlich ein ganz schöner haufen..., aber im zweifel baue die doch noch mal neu, zb via 

```
 emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-libs/qt)
```

 (hierfür müsste "portage-utils" installiert sein)

----------

## Karsten1973

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Hmmm, kannst du uns mal die komplette build.log gnopasten? soll heißen:
> 
> cat /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.4/temp/build.log | gnopaster
> 
> 

 http://nopaste.info/a64446d332.html *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (Von allen Paketen wo du akut Fehler findest.
> 
> (Gibt auch andere nopaste Dienste.)
> ...

 http://nopaste.info/ff146da325.html

----------

## Karsten1973

Da das mit dem build.log der kdelibs nicht so richtig geklappt hat

http://www.cyberpunk2020.de/wp-content/uploads/build.log

----------

## Max Steel

Ich würde probieren ob ein Update von qt auf die Version 4.6.1 etwas bringt.

Mit 4.6.0 ist es hier gerade durchgelaufen.

----------

## Karsten1973

localhost ~ # equery b libQtOpenGL.so   

[ Searching for file(s) libQtOpenGL.so in *... ]

x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1 (/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so -> libQtOpenGL.so.4.5.3)

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20091231 (/usr/lib32/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so -> libQtOpenGL.so.4.5.3)

localhost ~ #

----------

## Karsten1973

kdelibs mit -handbook zu komplieren führt zu diesem Fehler:

 *Quote:*   

> [ 79%] Building CXX object kde3support/CMakeFiles/kde3support.dir/kdecore/k3process.o
> 
> [ 79%] Building CXX object kde3support/CMakeFiles/kde3support.dir/kdecore/k3processcontroller.o
> 
> [ 79%] Building CXX object kde3support/CMakeFiles/kde3support.dir/kdecore/k3procio.o
> ...

 

Ich versuche jetzt mal das qt upgrade auf 4.6.1

----------

## Max Steel

Bitte etwas mehr Output, der eigentliche Fehler ist hier leider noch nicht dabei.

Ansonsten jo, probier mal das Update.

----------

## Karsten1973

gerne:

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.4/work/kdelibs-4.3.4/plasma/widgets/pushbutton.cpp: In member function »void Plasma::PushButton::setIcon(const QIcon&)«:
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.4/work/kdelibs-4.3.4/plasma/widgets/pushbutton.cpp:243: Warnung: »void KPushButton::setIcon(const QIcon&)« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.
> 
> 3.4/work/kdelibs-4.3.4/kdeui/widgets/kpushbutton.h:109)
> ...

 

----------

## Karsten1973

kdelibs hat gerade zu ende kompiliert - das neue qt scheint hier den nötigen Schub gebracht zu haben. Drückt mir den Daumen für den Rest der Pakete!

----------

## Karsten1973

Danke für die Hilfe, ich bin durch! Qt war der Schlingel... offenbar ist kde 4.3.4 nicht mit einer qt-3.x aus dem stable branch kompatibel...

----------

## Max Steel

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

> kde 4.3.4 nicht mit einer qt-3.x aus dem stable branch kompatibel...

 

KDE-4 ist sowieso nicht mit qt-3 kompatibel.

KDE-3 ist aber auch nicht mit qt-4 kompatibel ^^

qt-3 ist für KDE-3

und qt-4 für KDE-4  :Wink: 

----------

## Karsten1973

Ulkig eben nur, das ich bei 4.3.3 super damit hinkam, und bei 4.3.4 qt zum Problem wurde. Damit hab ich eben nicht mehr gerechnet.

----------

